# Associer un compte iCloud+ à un autre compte familial



## Panabol (25 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Ma question est la suivante :
Je désire m'abonner à iCloud+ (2To) afin de le rendre accessible à ma famille. Mon fils détient déjà son abonnement personnel (200Go) et souhaiterait donc rejoindre mon nouvel abonnement. Comment peut-il le faire en conservant toutes ses données déjà sauvegardées ?
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------

